
Effective Teamwork: A brief guide - andreyk
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-dMVVf5Y0FaCXSW4P4V-vX5TF2yCmgT65S2Xxr2nlVo/edit?usp=sharing
======
andreyk
Something I put together last week for a team of undergrads a bit less
experienced with these things. Please feel free to comment/share!

